# TNT Zucchini Bread Rec.



## texasgirl (Apr 16, 2006)

This is awesome. I made it yesterday. It is super moist with a light crispy top.

http://www.hawaii.edu/recipes/breads/zucchini.html


----------



## kadesma (Apr 16, 2006)

Looks good Texas,
I'm needing to get in and bake, this should do the trick  thanks

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 16, 2006)

It has a really nice flavor to it. It's sweet like banana bread though. I couldn't believe the picky eaters even ate it with the zucchini in it.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 16, 2006)

Sounds good.   I have some zucchini thawing now.


----------

